# New to this or any forum, Need Help Kubota L245HC



## bmarra (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking at a L245HC and noticed when I lifted rear cultivator 3 pnt hitch the handle and attachment lowered. However if I pulled back on the lift arm several times it finally stayed up in place. Any thoughts and extent of issue to fix?

In addition One rear cast cultivator and ubolts are broken on the square attachment bar (bar is square maybe 2.5 x.2,5" but clamp is set on angle edge) Anyone know where this can be purchased and have access to parts manual for tractor and attachments?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bmarra, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most tractors have friction discs to prevent the control handle from moving from the set position. Normally, you tighten the nut that holds the handle to increase the friction. 

We need details regarding the cultivator make, model, etc.


----------

